
Ask HN: How to solve the pay inequality in Tech? - sunilkumarc
Hi fellow hackers,<p>A thread has been trending on Twitter about pay inequality in Tech since yesterday. Looking at the salaries that people are getting in tech especially in Bay Area, US and many parts of Europe, these salaries are pretty high, I would say 8-10 times what an engineer generally makes in other &quot;not so developed&quot; countries like India(I&#x27;m from India). Well of course the cost of living is significantly more in US and Europe. Still i feel there&#x27;s a big gap in the salaries paid.<p>I feel it&#x27;s very unfair for good engineers to get paid less. How do we solve this problem?<p>I have been thinking about remote work for sometime now. I&#x27;ve read some companies pay same salary regardless of location. I wonder how many companies actually do this. There&#x27;s another option of freelancing through platforms like Toptal, Freelancer.in etc. However these options are not practical for an average engineer.<p>What other options are there through which a good developer can make same salary as that of an US engineer?
======
steve_taylor
Pay is based on supply and demand economics, not fairness.

